# Enchanted Forest Century Ride



## H2oknine (Jun 27, 2008)

On April 30th, 2011 the will be a century ride located in Lamar, Co which is in the Southeastern corner of the state
For More info contact the Lamar Chamber of Commerce Telephone
(719) 336-4379

Fax
(719) 336-4370

Postal Address
109A East Beech Street
Lamar, CO 81052

Electronic Mail
[email protected]
Cost is $60


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Website?


----------



## H2oknine (Jun 27, 2008)

just use this website but if you call the number or e-mail then they can answer all of your questions

http://www.lamarchamber.com/new website/events.html


----------

